# Tabak Especial Ltd. Negra Robusto Cigar Review - Best coffee flavored cigar around



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Hands down, this cigar offers the smoothest, creamiest, and richest coffee flavor smoke out there. The two tone leaf, makes for a very attractive ...

Read the full review here: Tabak Especial Ltd. Negra Robusto Cigar Review - Best coffee flavored cigar around


----------

